# Squirrel Hunts



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Here are a couple of pixs from some hunts this Fall for you squirrel hunter's enjoyment. TTT


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What's on the end of the barrel?

I expected to see fox squirrels. I didn't realize that grays were that far south.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

It is just the Volquartsen barrel itself; it jumps up to .900 after it clears the forearm. Yeah we have mostly greys here about 10-15 to 1 on my place. Other places have more fox squirrels depending on the forest conditions. Foxes like more open, hilltop, fence row, and pasture settings with isolated groups of trees; greys like the thicker woods and hollers. TTT


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Fishhead, we have grays here in Florida.

Can't wait to do a little squirrel hunting myself. Our season doesn't open till November down here.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice mess of tree rat's. Can't wait until Oct 1 that's when it comes in here in Alabama


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Squirrels are very scarce around here this year. I guess due to the drought that's taken place here all this last summer. NO berries, very few nuts, etc. I guess they've migrated out of here. I drive a school bus and usely see quite a few on my routes, but I've not been seeing very many so far this year. 

That's a nice looking rifle TnTnTn, can you tell us a little more about it? Caliber, brand, etc.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

OCB the rifle is just a Ruger 10/22 .22lr that has an aftermarket Volquartsen barrel and Jewel trigger. It is super accurate-when I miss it is because 'I' missed-can't blame it on the rifle. We have been getting a lot of rain recently-7" from ts Lee, and several 1" plus rains since then. The woods are nice and wet and cool-in fact it is raining again this am. Wish yall could get some out in OK and TX. TnTnTn


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Gonna try early in the morning if I ever get to bed tonight. I've got to pick up my daughter about midnite from her high school band trip. Then I can go to bed.


----------



## Deep Woods (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice mess of squirrels and some fine shooting!! Very nice 10/22!! We have a solid camo dipped 10/22..very accurate little guns.

Heres a couple of pic for y'all...

This is our Barger Stock Feist named Teddy treeing some squirrels.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Deep Woods said:


> Nice mess of squirrels and some fine shooting!! Very nice 10/22!! We have a solid camo dipped 10/22..very accurate little guns.
> 
> Heres a couple of pic for y'all...
> 
> This is our Barger Stock Feist named Teddy treeing some squirrels.


That is a fine looking dog!:rock:


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

Can't wait to get out of FL and back to IN where I can hunt again! Season's been in since August 15th there.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice pile of squirrels for sure.


----------



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Squirrel hunting in far west TN has been differnet this year, probably because of the near record flooding in the spring. I went out twice the first week of the season and only got one each time in an area that is is usually a honey hole for squirrels. Most of the other hunters I talked to were having the same results. The second week of season I went out and instead of still hunting like I normally do, I just started walking thru the woods closer to the bluffs and ridges than I normally am, stopping when I found a pecan tree and within a few minutes a squirrrel would show up. Got 6 within 2 1/2 hours which includes 45 minutes walking back to the truck.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

We have killed 26 tree rats in the last 3 days. My buddy's young cur dog is really getting the hang of finding the squirrel s. Last yr between he and I we killed over 300 squirrels


----------

